# Fiberglass (see thru) propane tank issues?



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I guess things have changed since I last filled this tank. Am I the only one who cannot find someone to fill these anymore? And sub-question,why are they still being sold in raft shops? I've been told everywhere (in WA) that they do not fill these anymore. Too "unstable." 

Has anyone else had issues with propane dealers refusing to fill these tanks? I used to really like these tanks but it seems that they are useless now. Anyone want an overpriced paper-weight?


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy reading, http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/lite-propane-cylinder-recall-48198.html


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

There were huge discussions on these tanks when they first got "recalled". Many unhappy boaters.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

my lite propane tank got recalled so I got a ragasco... No problems getting it filled here in salmon. But I make sure to fill it here before i go anywhere else... dont want to run into any problems..


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Son of a...!

Guess I need to tune in more. And I leave for the Grand tmrw. Ugh

"Serenity now,serenity now...,"


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

How ironic, I just bought a Regasco tank from DRE yesterday, so I'm hoping the OP is talking about the recalled Lite one. 

If it IS the Lite tank, I'm sorry for your wasted purchase but it's a good thing no one will fill it. 

Has anyone had trouble getting the Regasco filled? Maybe some propane distributor have heard the Lite recall story and are now applying same standard to all non -metal tanks?


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

BarryDingle said:


> Son of a...!
> 
> Guess I need to tune in more. And I leave for the Grand tmrw. Ugh
> 
> "Serenity now,serenity now...,"


Let's see...

Going on the Grand TOMORROW

Not getting blown up by a faulty tank seal. 

Things are really looking up. 

Have fun.

Signed,

Jealous.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

just find a backwoods gas station that fills propane you shouldnt have a problem.. V1 propane wouldnt fill mine here before the recall.. so I went down the street to the gas station...


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I just finished reading the Lite Propane recall thread. 

I think a "well done" is due to the many vendors, including DRE and Cascade, that stood up for their customers.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

codycleve said:


> just find a backwoods gas station that fills propane you shouldnt have a problem.. V1 propane wouldnt fill mine here before the recall.. so I went down the street to the gas station...



Yeah,i had considered that. Its actually more than half full so i'm not too concerned about it. We should have enough. Just sucks to know its worthless now. The propane dealer didn't mention anything about the Regasco vs. Lite thing....just that they won't do the fiberglass ones anymore. So i guess i will steer away from those next time,just to avoid this hassle. I liked that thing too...it never blew me up.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah I think lite put Ragasco in a tough spot... Because to get their tanks filled, you need to find someone that is really informed and knows the diffrence between the lite and ragasco. someone that one is safe and one is recalled.. Or find someone that isnt informed at all... I think it is a lot easier to find someone that isnt informed.. I think filling a lite tank would carry a heavy fine so people are scared and wont fill either..


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Had no problems getting my Ragasco filled last fall here in Idaho. Love the visible factor for rationing. And the weight and the much softer edges. I won't go back to steel tanks.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

If you wanted to be sure you had plenty of propane for a Grand Canyon Trip, you could stop at most any well known Hardware Store (ACE etc) and pick up a steel tank or I see many already filled with propane steel tanks available at Convenience Stores.


----------



## natepelton (Feb 24, 2011)

I purchased (3) 20# and (1) 10# Lite Cylinder tanks from NRS in 2011-2012. NRS gave me full credit for all of the tanks. But I still have to figure out where to get rid of them.


----------



## dryfly (Jan 15, 2011)

it's my understanding the recall only affected Lite Cylinder brand. I have a Ragasco from Partner Steel in Pocatello, ID. No problems with it. I always take a copy of the recall paper work in case there is ever a problem. No problem when I show them the recall.
Ragasco:
Hexagon Ragasco - Unrivalled safety and unmatched performance
Recall:
PHMSA - Home - PHMSA Orders Recall of Cylinders Manufactured by The Lite Cylinder Company


----------



## GROH (Nov 10, 2013)

Amazon is offering 50$ off if you qualify for their credit card. Saw Ragasco tanks for 79$ for a 17# tank! After discount taxes ect,.. 46$ for a brand new tank! Not too shabby!


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

*Recertified Ragasco tanks*



GROH said:


> After discount taxes ect,.. 46$ for a brand new tank!


Unless you found different ones than I have on Amazon, these tanks are not new. They were manufactured in 2006 and recertified in 2013. I do not know all of the details, but they may only have a 15 year life span and you are already 8 years into it. See here.


----------



## GROH (Nov 10, 2013)

Wadeinthewater said:


> Unless you found different ones than I have on Amazon, these tanks are not new. They were manufactured in 2006 and recertified in 2013. I do not know all of the details, but they may only have a 15 year life span and you are already 8 years into it. See here.


. Well your absolutely right! Rookie mistake on my part, fell victim to the fine print.  Guess one positive is it was only 46$ for hopefully get a solid 7yrs of the remaining service life. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I found this about the Ragasco Tanks:
There is one caveat. If that expiration date is over fifteen years from the manufacturing date that is the controlling date where the... » Read More Hi Kathryn, The colored top has at the lowest point a date of manufacture stamped in it. The date is month and year. If you simply add 10 years to the date stamped on the cylinder that is the month and date your cylinder must be reauthorized. Now that being said if you find an oval silver label on the side with a hydrostatic recertification date on it calculate 10 years from the date of Re authorization. That is your next reauthorization due date.
There is one caveat. If that expiration date is over fifteen years from the manufacturing date that is the controlling date where the cylinder expires and can no longer be used. 
Don't panic as there is the likely hood, due to the perfect safety record of these composite cylinders, that the 15 year shelf life may be increased to "unlimited". However, a visual inspection will still be required every five years. The visual inspection can be performed by any LP facility with a DOT REIN license 
Written by 
George P. Tyson Jr. answered on September 6, 2013


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I found this about the Ragasco Tanks:
> There is one caveat. If that expiration date is over fifteen years from the manufacturing date that is the controlling date where the... » Read More Hi Kathryn, The colored top has at the lowest point a date of manufacture stamped in it. The date is month and year. If you simply add 10 years to the date stamped on the cylinder that is the month and date your cylinder must be reauthorized. Now that being said if you find an oval silver label on the side with a hydrostatic recertification date on it calculate 10 years from the date of Re authorization. That is your next reauthorization due date.
> There is one caveat. If that expiration date is over fifteen years from the manufacturing date that is the controlling date where the cylinder expires and can no longer be used.
> Don't panic as there is the likely hood, due to the perfect safety record of these composite cylinders, that the 15 year shelf life may be increased to "unlimited". However, a visual inspection will still be required every five years. The visual inspection can be performed by any LP facility with a DOT REIN license
> ...


A few months ago I spoke with the mfg or distributor (can't remember which) and they said that these cylinders (Ragasco) will have their shelf life retroactively extended to either 22 or 25 years. They were very confident of this passing legislation.


----------



## GROH (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for great info on the Ragasco tanks everyone. After the last two posts I'm feeling much better about my recent purchase!!!


----------



## Offline22 (Feb 27, 2014)

BarryDingle said:


> I guess things have changed since I last filled this tank. Am I the only one who cannot find someone to fill these anymore? And sub-question,why are they still being sold in raft shops? I've been told everywhere (in WA) that they do not fill these anymore. Too "unstable."
> 
> Has anyone else had issues with propane dealers refusing to fill these tanks? I used to really like these tanks but it seems that they are useless now. Anyone want an overpriced paper-weight?


Hi Barry,

I am surprised you are experiencing issues with your composite cylinder. The only cylinder that has been recalled by the DOT was manufactured by Lite Cylinders. The Lite cylinders were a two piece cylinder with no liner. They had a few safety issues.
The composite cylinders produced by Ragasco have a perfect safety record. You did not mention what brand you own. If you have a Lite cylinder you indeed have a paper weight.
If you have a Ragasco composite LP cylinder you should be good to go.

There will be another composite LP cylinder hitting the US market in June or July of this year. They will be marketed under the name Safe Cylinders and will be available in three sizes, 5lb, 11lb, and 22lb. They are a single piece construction with a single piece PV liner. They are easy to carry, non corrosive, provide viewable fuel levels and very light weight. They will be economical to purchase. Safe Composite Cylinders - An Alternative to Steel Propane Tanks!

If I can help in any way drop an email.

Offline22


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info,offline. Yeah I have the Lite cyclinder POS. Might have to look into the Regasco

Sure wish DownRiver Equipment would get back in touch with me.........


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Stopped shopping at AAA over their handling of this issue. "what recall? we'll get back to you." Then nothing.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Offline22 said:


> There will be another composite LP cylinder hitting the US market in June or July of this year. They will be marketed under the name Safe Cylinders and will be available in three sizes, 5lb, 11lb, and 22lb. They will be economical to purchase.


Pricing for your new tanks?


----------



## Offline22 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Ragasco Cylinders*



BarryDingle said:


> Yeah,i had considered that. Its actually more than half full so i'm not too concerned about it. We should have enough. Just sucks to know its worthless now. The propane dealer didn't mention anything about the Regasco vs. Lite thing....just that they won't do the fiberglass ones anymore. So i guess i will steer away from those next time,just to avoid this hassle. I liked that thing too...it never blew me up.


Hi Barry,

Ragasco cylinders can be purchased online at Amazon.

That is the lowest price I could find.

They don't blow either.

I suppose everyone is aware of the 30,000 steel cylinders that blew up at a Blue Rhino plant in Tavares Florida during 2013.
Blue Rhino propane gas plant explodes in Tavares, Florida (VIDEO) | GlobalPost



Offline22


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 22, 2009)

*late adopter*

Sometimes it just pays to wait and see. I wanted one for years, just could not justify the purchase. Still using steel.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

BarryDingle said:


> Thanks for the info,offline. Yeah I have the Lite cyclinder POS. Might have to look into the Regasco
> 
> Sure wish DownRiver Equipment would get back in touch with me.........


I apologize that you have not been contacted. We have been very diligent in getting back to people so I am not sure what happened. Please PM me or call us tomorrow and we will get things worked out.

Sincerely,
Zach
303-467-9489


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Down River Equipment said:


> I apologize that you have not been contacted. We have been very diligent in getting back to people so I am not sure what happened. Please PM me or call us tomorrow and we will get things worked out.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Zach
> 303-467-9489


. Can't find the "thumbs up" emoticon.


----------



## Offline22 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Pricing new composite LP tanks*



Wadeinthewater said:


> Pricing for your new tanks?


They have not priced the new composite LP Safe Cylinders. The website claims they will be very competitive. The neat thing is they have a 5 lb cylinder.
Safe Composite Cylinders - An Alternative to Steel Propane Tanks!

You can still purchase the composite Ragasco cylinders @ Propane Tanks - Ragasco U.S. Distributor - Fiberglass Propane Tank

Offline22


----------

